# How do you sharpen your kitchen knives?



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I am thinking that kitchen knives are hand tools, just not for woodworking, so this was the most logical place I could think of for this question.

I have gotten pretty good at sharpening my plane irons and chisels, and now would like to also sharpen my kitchen knives. But I am sure the process is different.

How do you sharpen your kitchen knives?


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Tormek T-7 Sharpening kitchen knives was the primary reason I upgraded to the Tormek.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I hone my non-sculpted blade kitchen knives with a regular kitchen knife sharpening steel. Hundreds of models on the market.

If the knife were to be dinged I did get the knife sharpening attachment for my Worksharp. It does work, but is more of a pain to attach than I expected.

I normally hone a knife before I will carve a roast, or the big slabs of beef my wife buys to cut up to cook for the dog.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

so these things do a good job?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Yes, I have two, one about this diameter and length, "diamond coated". Another which is shorter steel, but about 1in wide.

Several strokes over the steel and the knife should be ready to go. Just refreshing the edge rather than removing metal - in most cases.

FYI, I did try one of the hand held widgets with two sets of wheels and you pull the blade between the wheels. It sharpened the edge, but if my stroke was not consistent, it dinged the edge, then difficult to remove. I gave up on this and went back to the steel.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I use a good sharpening steel, and if I want extra sharpness, I stroke the sharpened blade on a ceramic rod sharpener. Cuts everything well, including fingers. DAMHIKT.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Stand alone Worksharp knife/scissors sharpener followed by a ceramic rod.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've got a three stone set I've always used to sharpen knives. A little oil, works great. Dunno, sounds like I ought to try the rods like y'all.


----------



## flip18436572 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sharpening steel, like the others said.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

ok, i feel sorta stupid now ...

i found a steel in a drawer and spent about 5 minutes with it on one of my dullest knives. it is much sharper now. it can even cut tomatoes easily

i don't know why, but i always thought they were not very effective.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah thats what I use, very handy and does a fine job. There are videos on the internet for technique as well. They dont do too great on cheap knives, but thats the knife, not the steel.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> ok, i feel sorta stupid now ...
> 
> i found a steel in a drawer and spent about 5 minutes with it on one of my dullest knives. it is much sharper now. it can even cut tomatoes easily
> 
> i don't know why, but i always thought they were not very effective.


No need to feel bad. You asked a question, got some answers, and now you have a new skill. :thumbsup:

As Hubbard said, cheap knives do not hold the edge well. I think many of us have a mix of good and not-so-good steel in the kitchen. I certainly have more of a mix than I would prefer.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

1" belt sander with 600 grit. I like a "toothy" edge on a kitchen knife.


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

I use a Norton 5 step sharpener for all my knives. I keeps the angle set and gets a good edge. 
You also need to use a steel every time you use it.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

This guy takes it to another level.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> ok, i feel sorta stupid now ...
> 
> i found a steel in a drawer and spent about 5 minutes with it on one of my dullest knives. it is much sharper now. it can even cut tomatoes easily
> 
> i don't know why, but i always thought they were not very effective.


Some steels are made to straighten a rolled edge and don't sharpen well. We have two that are set up that way and work just fine if you hit a bone or the knife needs a minor touch up. I use a carbide or ceramic knife sharpener when the steel is not good enough.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Not a stupid question, Chris... I, too am much better at using scary sharp on my planes than a steel on my knives. Apparently I need a ceramic, as my knives don't seem to benefit from the steel any more.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Arkansas stone. Just like I sharpen the good knife in y pocket. 
then, id I am in the mood I finish them on old cibat boot.

George


----------

